# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  150+ honor badges per hour using gZoom elite.

## coacholee

Hi everyone,not sure it has been posted before it's pretty much common sense,but here it is anyways:
it's best to use this technic when there is no queue in WvWvW in the morning for instance otherwise it might take a while...

first create an asura warrior and do the main quest until you can join WvWvW.(This takes me no more than 4min and I beleive it is the fastest combination to do it)
now using gZoom elite's teleporter and the file I made containing the 4 coordinates(key1, key2, chest, and eternal BG chest) or the ones in this thread:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...-updating.html

you can farm honor badges pretty fast from the jumping puzzles in WvWvW. and since honor badges are "Account Bound" you can put them in the bank for your main and start a new toon to do it all over again.*I have a delux edition so I have the golem bank on me everytime I create a toon but if you don't you can simply take the portal to lion's arch and go to the bank there (only takes 2 or 3 min tops more)*

I made a video that sums it up for you  :Smile: 



I sync using the sliding technic against a wall wich works everytime.or you can use the warrior technic on key 2.


In the video I made 17 honor badges in about 6min but sometimes you get more sometimes less its random.

All the credits to 1M1 for gZoom elite wich is free AND open source (you rock man serously thx a lot)
Link to gZoom elite: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...ase-gzoom.html

And thanks to Gualtieri for the coordinates.

plz feel free to comment since it's my first contribution  :Smile: 

*And YOU can get banned using this so be carefull!!!*

O and don't mind my english i'm french ^^ MERCI!

here is the file I made containing the jumping puzzles coordinates in WvWvW.

----------


## s3ph1roth

I'd say it's a very well known method for farming badges, I myself do it this way, but I didn't see anybody writing about it and going so much into detail, you also made a video!
+REP from me  :Wink:

----------


## Shykon

Everytime i try to teleport my game crashes. Any ideas?

----------


## Gualtieri

Thanks coacholee! +Rep! 


*"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later." 
*


Shykon, try to download gZoom again. 

I think the game crashes with my WvWvW cooridantes, set the Z coordinate a little higher. I'll update the new WvWvW coords.  :Smile:

----------


## shurick47

game crashed... any idea why?

----------


## HooseNutz

This doesnt work for me. Insta crash every time.

----------


## coacholee

> This doesnt work for me. Insta crash every time.


Hi,it may crash if you open gZoom before opening GW2 other than that you can try this...




> _It's due to localization issues. For Windows 7, go to Control Panel -> Region and Language -> Additional Settings -> Change 'Decimal Symbol' to a comma, then close out everything and reload gZoom. IT will work properly after these steps._

----------


## HooseNutz

I will give that a try. Thanks

----------


## HooseNutz

That comma thing did the trick. Thanks again!!

----------

